# C++ IDE? Wie am besten starten?



## andreT (19. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe leider überhaupt keine Programmiererfahrung in C++ und wollte nun nach nunmehr fast 14 Jahren Java-Praxis mal etwas mit C++ "rumspielen". Gibt es eine Freeware(!) C++ IDE die (nach Möglichkeit) auch soweit alles (Libraries, Compiler) mitliefert womit man rel. schnell loslegen kann? 
Ich habe da an "Eclipse IDE for C/C++ Developers" gedacht. Taugt die bzgl. C++ was? Gibt es besseres für den Einstieg? Ist da soweit alles mitgeliefert?

Leider habe ich hier kein C++ Forum gefunden, und da ich ja aus der Java Ecke komme, fühle ich mich mit der Frage hier eigtl. noch gut aufgehoben, oder? 

Hat jemand Rat wie ich da am besten loslegen könnte?


----------



## AmunRa (19. Jul 2012)

für Windows würd ich dir trotzdem einfach Visual Studio express empfehlen Dass kannst du dir gratis heunter laden. 

für Linux hast du ja eh die Gnu Compiler Collection da verwende ich auch immer Eclipse CDT

sonst kannst noch nach QT suchen da ist auch eine rechtbrauchbare IDE dabei

LG


----------



## andreT (19. Jul 2012)

AmunRa hat gesagt.:


> für Windows würd ich dir trotzdem einfach Visual Studio express empfehlen Dass kannst du dir gratis heunter laden.
> 
> für Linux hast du ja eh die Gnu Compiler Collection da verwende ich auch immer Eclipse CDT
> 
> ...



???
Downloads | Microsoft Visual Studio 2012
Und welches davon? 

Eigtl. möchte ich mir nur die eine oder andere *.exe basteln um ... weis eben noch nicht genau, aber mit Web oder Windows8-Apps o.ä. "Zeugs" hab ich erstmal nix vor. Welches Express brauche ich denn für die guten alten EXEs nun?


----------



## oidhf (19. Jul 2012)

Ich meine Netbeans gibt es auch als c++ -fähige Umgebung.
MfG


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Jul 2012)

Moin,

besser jenes:
Download der Visual Studio 2010 Express Produkte

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## andreT (19. Jul 2012)

Hmmm, je mehr man sich dann reinfuchst ... Jetzt möchte ich natürlich auch GUIs entwickeln/nutzen können und bin nun auf *Qt* gestossen. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist Qt "soweit plattformunabhängig" und "Freeware" und via WYSIWYG-Editor zusammenklickbar, oder??? Welche IDE benötige ich denn nun (auch) für Qt? Wie gesagt, einerseits möchte ich einfache *.exe basteln, aber auch die eine oder andere GUI (am besten Qt s.o.) bauen können ??? ???:L

Ich glaube es wird dann doch noch kompliziert heute


----------



## AmunRa (19. Jul 2012)

Also ich würd dir mal empfehlen solange du auf Windows arbeitest nimm mal ein Visual Studio Express und arbeite dich dort in C++ ein. Das ist glaub ich am Anfang auch schwer genung.

QT hat soweit ich weis keinen eigenen Compiler dabei, das heist, du musst sowieso dann einen Compiler installieren um QT nutzen zu können. Da müsstetst du mal nach QT unter Windows einrichten suchen.


----------



## freak_007 (19. Jul 2012)

Qt kannst du mit Qt Designer entwickeln. Als Compiler ist mingw empfohlen für die Portabilität zwischen Oses.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Jul 2012)

Wir entwickeln hier mit Visual Studios (ieine prof-version) ...
Ich kenne die QT-IDE nur sehr flüchtig (einmal kurz offen gehabt) ... aber ich würde dir QT empfehlen . Ich mag Visual Studios nicht.


----------



## andreT (19. Jul 2012)

Ich habe mal das QtSDK (inkl. Qt Creator (WYSIWYG-Editor)) installiert. Sieht soweit gut aus, Anwendungen scheint das SDK ebenfalls comipilieren zu können. Es muss wohl kein Compiler nachinstalliert werden o.ä.  
Leider kriege ich da aber kein einfaches _cout << "Hello World!";_  o.ä. zum Rennen wenn ich nicht da so ein Standard-Projekt (inkl. GUI-Libraries) benutze. Und selbst dann ist _cout _ unbekannt ???:L
Irgendwie ist das so auf den ersten Blick nicht wirklich Einsteigerfreundlich.

Mit dem ganzen MS-Zeugs tue ich mich eher aus Überzeugung schwer und lasse (wenn es geht) die Finger davon  ... aber wenn mir nichts anderes übrig bleibt ... hmm, mal sehen ...


----------



## andiv (19. Jul 2012)

Ein einfaches cout << "Hello World" wird in keiner C++-IDE laufen. Du musst schon ein vollständiges Programm schreiben.


```
#include <iostream>

int main() {
    std::cout << "Hello World";
}
```


----------



## pro2 (19. Jul 2012)

GUIs sind nicht einsteigerfreundlich. 
Es heißt übrigens std::cout, wenn du oben keine namespace verwendest 
	
	
	
	





```
using namespace std;
```
^^ Daran könnte es liegen...


----------



## andreT (19. Jul 2012)

pro2 hat gesagt.:


> GUIs sind nicht einsteigerfreundlich.
> Es heißt übrigens std::cout, wenn du oben keine namespace verwendest
> 
> 
> ...



Das wars! Mit std:: klappts!


----------



## pro2 (19. Jul 2012)

andreT hat gesagt.:


> Das wars! Mit std:: klappts!



Wie gesagt, schreib oben unter die includes einmal 
	
	
	
	





```
using namespace std;
```
 dann kannst du dir das std bei allen möglichen Dingen sparen. Das wirst du nämlich noch häufiger brauchen, als nur bei cout und cin.


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jul 2012)

Die Eintiegshürde ist schon höher. Bei Java: Eclipse, unpacken, 10 Zeilen Swing-Code C&Pen, fertig ist das erste Fenster. Wenn du mit C++ in Visual Studio mit Qt innerhalb eines Tages das erste Fenster hast, ist das schon nicht schlecht


----------

